
Does Fiction Need to Become Less Fictional? - juanplusjuan
http://www.newsweek.com/does-fiction-need-become-less-fictional-301766
======
narag
I'd like the movies (and tv) become less fictional. I'm actually a fan of sci
fi, BUT:

I can't stand vampires, ghosts and family. I don't like hyperspace drivers,
wormholes, drive-by time travels, light sabers, spells, fate architectures,
prophecies, ones, ancient and powerful beings, much more complex DNAs, 10%
brain usage overflow, sound in space and losing the orbit just because the
engine doesn't work.

I don't like superheros that don't obbey basic physics laws and which powers
come from some ridiculous explanation.

So yes, it seems I'm a "hard" sci fi fan and would love to se a movie or,
better, a series that try to simply show 2065 as we really think it will be.
Of course we'll be wrong anyway, but alas.

Space minery, first colonies, gravitational dimorphism, migration politics,
robots... there are plenty of current tech that will be veeery interesting in
50 years.

Instead studios keep on showing year 3000 with societies almost identical to
present or, much worse, past.

------
paulannesley
> Did another bookstore just close? Did you read the latest report on
> Americans’ reading habits? To the laptops!

followed immediately by this inline ad:

> Try Newsweek for only $1.25 per week

… deliberate or accidental irony?

------
saraid216
Do literary critics feel like they have nothing to do...?

That's the only sane conclusion I seem able to come to from the article.

------
JeremyReimer
Betteridge's Law of Headlines holds up once again. The answer is emphatically
"no".

------
MisterShawn
Bah.

